# international 784



## masseyman (Aug 27, 2009)

im in the position of buying an international 784 in rough condition bit im not sure what to offer the seller. Any one any ideas?
Thanks 
Jack


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Jack! Sounds like you may have a diamond in the rough.

The 784 is a good tractor. Below is a link to a list of 784's for sale so you can get an idea of the value. 

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listing...x=exact&GUID=1488CF3CA0A043A0976EB685515072C7


----------

